# Need a new sub for 2.1 system



## Gulffish (Oct 10, 2014)

New to forum and have enjoyed reading as a visitor, lots of thoughtful, bright folks. My 2.1 systems is sans a sub right now and the issue is complicated since we are building a new home (read as down sizing). The 2.1 set up is currently a Yamaha R-S700 and a matched pair of Spendor SP7/1's and I need a new sub. The set up is now in a den that's about 14 X 17 but will go into a den that's 11 X 11 w/10.5' ceilings so size is a factor. I'm looking at a group of 8" subs but not locked down on anything. My primary requirements for a sub are that it's musical and that it disappears when I'm listening. Price is an issue and need to stay at $400 as a top end. I've read about the NXG NX BAS 500 and it sounds like a great sub but, I'm sorry to say, I think it would be too big in the new place. Any thoughts will be appreciated.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Not much quality at that price point, but close. I would recommend DIY. You can get stellar preformance with a relatively easy build (sonotube). Do you (or a friend) have any wook working skills? Others will chime in shortly.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

You may want to consider the Hsu Research STF2 @ $359. It's IMO better than anything else even close in price. It's not a good budget sub woofer. It's simply a good sub woofer.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'd also look at Rythmik: they make servo subs, which go low, but only make their presence felt when necessary. They also avoid the one-note bass of some subs with wonderful texture and nuance. Worth checking out


----------



## Gulffish (Oct 10, 2014)

If I had the time I would think about DIY, use to be in the casegoods business so know the ins and outs. Thanks.


----------



## Gulffish (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks will check out the STF2.


----------



## Gulffish (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks, looks at Rythmik in the past, think size may be an issue.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Gulffish said:


> New to forum and have enjoyed reading as a visitor, lots of thoughtful, bright folks. My 2.1 systems is sans a sub right now and the issue is complicated since we are building a new home (read as down sizing). The 2.1 set up is currently a Yamaha R-S700 and a matched pair of Spendor SP7/1's and I need a new sub. The set up is now in a den that's about 14 X 17 but will go into a den that's 11 X 11 w/10.5' ceilings so size is a factor. I'm looking at a group of 8" subs but not locked down on anything. My primary requirements for a sub are that it's musical and that it disappears when I'm listening. Price is an issue and need to stay at $400 as a top end. I've read about the NXG NX BAS 500 and it sounds like a great sub but, I'm sorry to say, I think it would be too big in the new place. Any thoughts will be appreciated.


Not sure the prices where you live.

If you are open to second hand can't go past the REL Stampede (8 inch driver) or Strata 5 (10 inch driver), extremely musical and rolls off your mains. They sit in the corner. I have two Strata 5s and they are superb. Use to own a Stampede and this was awesome for its size. 

All of these are placed in a similar size room to yours (just different shape).


----------



## Gulffish (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks, I think I'm zeroing in on a Pinnacle SUBcompact 8, (amazing discounts right now, must be dropping) there are down and up sides to this sub but it is workable in terms of size (can be hidden) and soniclly I think it will be OK. We forget sometimes that lots of us can't hear the specs we love. As an aside, one of our best ever vacations was 2 1/2 weeks in NZ, a really lovely place and folks to match. I'm a sucker for places with real mountains and trout, grew up in Colorado. Again, thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I just hate to see somebody buy somthing that has to potential to not satisfy. I know this is a tiny bit over budget, but it does have free shipping. I think you would be more than pleased. You could always ask for a bit more discount! Don't know if they have any leeway or not...couldn't hurt to ask!

http://www.svsound.com/specials/outlet-specials/sb-1000-outlet-ba_3


----------



## DocCasualty (Apr 4, 2011)

Tonto said:


> I just hate to see somebody buy somthing that has to potential to not satisfy. I know this is a tiny bit over budget, but it does have free shipping. I think you would be more than pleased. You could always ask for a bit more discount! Don't know if they have any leeway or not...couldn't hurt to ask!
> 
> http://www.svsound.com/specials/outlet-specials/sb-1000-outlet-ba_3


+1!

I'm usually pretty annoyed when people try to sell others on a sub above their budget and more sub than they will likely use but have to agree that the PB-1000 is an excellent recommendation. With free shipping and a 45 day trial period with free shipping return, I doubt you could beat this sub for your intended purpose.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Have to agree here too. If for no other reason than the 5 year warranty! (And amazing customer service) I would normally recommend to hold out till you can swing an SB2000, but in your specific case, I agree with the nod to the pb1000. I can't imagine that pinnacle even being anywhere near the same level. ...did I mention the warranty?


----------



## Gulffish (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks, I got a great deal on the Pinnacle and took it. Realize there is a trade off here but not one I will worry about a lot as it's part of a home theater set up. In a 2.1 systems, would agree totally. The warranty period is a push.


----------

